# New to the Scene: how to split the business duties in a partnership?



## Danzleo (Jul 31, 2006)

I've been reading for a couple of hours and this site is so informative. My cousin and I are going to start a t-shirt business but I live in northen California and she lives in southern California, does it matter? Do we just split the business duties if we are going to be partners and we will only be selling online? Any info will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, janelle


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

It would be a good idea to find out as much information about what you'll need to do, and then figure out which of you can do what.

For any business partnership you need to make sure that each person's responsibilities are clearly defined. That means a contract.. even between friends or family.

For an online-based business you will have to fulfill and ship orders from one location, so it would be a good idea to figure out who will be doing that.


----------



## julia44 (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as you only we aren't even in the same state. This works fine for what we do now but adding this to the business makes my head spin. Which is why I am holding off for now and learning everything possible.


----------



## Danzleo (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Jasonda. Do you or anyone else know if we have to have a business license and seller's permit in both counties (San Francisco and Los Angeles) or only where we will be shipping from?


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't think you should need two, but it would be best to contact your local government and just ask. Will your business actually be based in Northern or Southern Ca.?


----------



## Danzleo (Jul 31, 2006)

Hard to say because it will be based online but i may eventually move to Southern Ca


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You may not need a biz license at all if you drop ship. If you have a physical location, then get the business license in that city. The County doesn't play into the picture unless you are a DBA or you are in an unincorporated area. I don't think SF has any unincorporated areas since the city and the county are the same. LA is a little different.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

This is easy for me. I do the work, wife gets the money. One thing though is your resale license should be where you do the business in case the state walks in on you. it happens. believe me I know. If one person is only doing lets say the accounting and marketing then they don't need to have anything. If you are recieving the funds from the website then you need to have licenses and state and county required papers.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

badalou said:


> ...your resale license...


Early morning to ya Lou! We are in the 'Ring of Fire' this morning. Any action up there?

You do need a sellers permit. While you are supposed to collect sales tax for each special tax district, the State sent me an EZ form this year (fiscal year ending June 07) and I only had to send in 7.75% of sales and they figured out all the special districts.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> Early morning to ya Lou! We are in the 'Ring of Fire' this morning. Any action up there?


No thank god.. I lived in the Hollywood Hills for 10 years and saw 2 major fires and a very large earthquake.. and a riot.. also the one in The bay area before I left and went down there. Hope you all are OK.... I live in stockton, nothing happens here.zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

badalou said:


> No thank god.. I lived in the Hollywood Hills for 10 years and saw 2 major fires and a very large earthquake.. and a riot.. also the one in The bay area before I left and went down there. Hope you all are OK.... I live in stockton, nothing happens here.zzzzzzzzzz


The Rodney King riot or the Parker riot in the 60's? No slight on your age, I am a youngling 

Livin' life in the IE. Never hurry, Never worry, NEVER Volunteer!

BTW, all the poker clubs are still operating! God wouldn't let them shut down. 

I will be at Golden West in Bakersfield sometime this weekend, May the NL Gods have mercy on me!


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Have written Job Descriptions and sign them. Even though you're family, you must run the business as a business. Make sure that each of you understands your responsibilities as far as the company is concerned.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

binki said:


> The Rodney King riot or the Parker riot in the 60's? No slight on your age, I am a youngling
> 
> Livin' life in the IE. Never hurry, Never worry, NEVER Volunteer!
> 
> ...


Funny you should ask.. I worked at 15th and Alameda in 64 (LA) and was almost right in the middle of it. A few days after it settled down I took some of my working buddies to a hamburger stand and they said I was crazy because we were in a convertable (My room mates). I said don't worry we will be fine. When we drove up to the hamberger stand it was doing a great business. My buddies were releived when they saw the national guard had placed a machine gun on the roof of the hamburger stand. I saw this picture in Life magazine about a month later. Love to find that again. When the Rodney king riot hit I lived 8 miles away from the VA oin West LA and it took 4 hours to get home to the Hollywood hills. I really felt bad for a lot of my empoyees as they lived in a lot of the neighborhoods that were set on fire.


----------

